# Ordering Lucas Mill Parts



## dotcompost (May 19, 2010)

For any Lucas Mill owners out there, Bailey's now has an online illustrated parts list (IPL) ordering system. Using the new PartFINDER, you can easily choose your model and assembly from a pull down menu, view the IPL and drop your parts into the cart for secure ordering - all from one page. We hope you find this new tool helpful and as always, your feedback is welcome.

Thanks!


----------

